# Possible stallion prospect and what do you guys do with your stallions



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Coronado has been trained to ride and will be trained to drive. I'm going to take him to breed demos at expos and start him in working equitation, maybe endurance or CTR, possibly garrocha and whatever he shows aptitude for. Same for my mares. All my horses will have jobs promoting the breed in any and every avenue possible.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Barbwire is a no no for studs, hot wired on the top or not. You don't want that horse in solitary confinement, he should be able to see other horses and have safe fencing for him and any other animals that could come near him. I have never owned a stallion, however I trained, rode and showed one for the owner/breeder. He competed in open shows and some breed shows, he was trailridden all the time and a full time breeding schedule in the spring.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with the fencing suggestion


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My Paint stallion lives in a mesh wire pen, about an acre, with hot wire on the top. I ride him all the time.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My sister's landlord has 40 acres fenced with barbwire for her two studs (who "run" together). Well one busted down the wire fencing and killed someones gelding. Wire is a no no. He is either going to get out or kill himself. 

You can get him a donkey or mule to chill with. something non-threatening and yet something to keep him company (has to be male female is just going to cause issues).

Put up boards or panels in place of the wire.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Run your electric separate and offset from the 4 strand fence. Two strands - top and mid chest. My preference is tape but I have had a stallion that had no respect for tape and a wire offset was also added but we left the tape for visibility. Part of that is my husband's insistence on fencers unsuitable for tape. If there will be other horses close there needs to be a wide alley between the pastures and the other pastures need to be set up similar to keep those horses out of the alley.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would recommend something heavy duty- wood. Offset with electric. Barbed wire is asking for an injury, esp with a stud.


----------



## mikedodd026 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ride the hair off him. I have owned my stallion for 4 years. Stallions best to handle when they are tired lol!! The more you use them the more respect they get for every situation


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

get rid of the barbed wire. put a pipe fence, he wont break it, and in my county that and a six foot tall fence for stallions is law. I would then put the electric fence in about 3 feet .
If you cannot afford pipe use 4x4 boards , 6ft tall and four rails, along with the electric fence. 
IF he jumps then you would need to box stall him. you would be shocked to see what a stud can do, when he gets wiff of a mare


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

would not put any horse and especially a stallion in barbed wire.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

This is an old thread. The OP has not been back since this was first written.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

For what you are looking to do, you need a GELDING! Your fences are not suited for a stud and chances are you dont have an extra 100K sitting around to get him properly trained and promoted to even make him worth breeding. His lines are OK, nothing extra special, just ok, hence he would need to prove himself in the pen and then on a test group of proven mares. 
I own a stallion station. Stallions require extra liability insurance and a qualified staff. Stallions are mainly stalled 24/7, however those who can be trusted to have some turnout will be put in a 30x50 6 foot board fence with heavy cable hot wire lining the boards. They are only ever turned out, when their is someone to supervise.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Why all the exclusion and separation?

My stallion runs with his couple mares on an acre dry lot, more pasture when the weather is good. Three strands of hot wire, and he only shares fence lines with horses he likes. He will pace a hole in the ground if next to a gelding, but my twenty five year old mare and miniature donkey are his good friends. She comes in heat and he does not bother the fence. He likes to make sure his "family" travels as a unit, and rounds them all up to go out to pasture, then to come in for the day. He goes out with his foals, too. He loves to work and be ridden. Very people oriented and likes to have a job. 

Currently he is boarded away from my farm, and is stalled at night. But he is turned out during the day bordering a paddock with geldings. My stud is very respectful of fences. Just because he is a half ton of raging hormones doesn't mean he'd take a bite from a hot fence. He knows better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

